# My 230Rs Minor Upgrades So Far...part 1



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

The outback is a great trailer just needs a few tweaks here is some ideas.








The heater is nice but loud. I used some foil foam made for wrapping heaters. Wrapped the heater box leaving a 1/2" gap all around. Decreased the wind noise considerably. Also added a layer of A/C intake foam to the intake to filter the intake air.
Found I was losing a lot of heat due to bad fittings. Crafted a gasket around box end and increased velocity at vents noticeably.

Took the same foil wrap and cut to size for the windows and skylight. Now the windows are R-18(great for winter) and block all light in the morning.








Added digital thermostat. Used only the high speed setup for now. Plan to add toggle for fan speed later.






















A fan in the roof to remove interior moisture and cooking odors.
Manufacturing flaw IMHO was placing the shower? vent so close to the ceiling vent. Going to have to mod the mounting of the vent cover.















A couple needed shelves. Another suggestion Keystone...a shelve under the TV for satellite box and remote storage. Made from luan,staples and glue.








Cheap surround sound. Also connect my tablet computer to AUX input to use trailer speakers to hear the audio, such as podcasts.















Last thing I want to hear is a loud thump followed by a child crying at 3am.
1 1/2" PVC pipe and T's cemented together. Two connectors bolted to aluminum bed frame.
My DD or DS climbs up the ladder then lifts it into position to use it as a bed rail. Tested to 160lb adult. White for photo purpose since painted.








Of course the mandatory support. Opted for the PVC version. Saved $ and weight.








A prototype that needs refining, recycled hairband from DW, stapled to fit. Use 1" elastic band instead. Cleaned up the shelves. Adds "no spill" protection.








Cut down curtain rod TP holder.

Thanks to all for your ideas. Look forward to reading and sharing more.


----------



## Wyo-Backer (Apr 1, 2011)

You've been busy. Nice work. A quick question on your ladder; When you are using it as a ladder, rather than a bedrail, does it somehow attach to the top bunk, or does it just lean against it? Thanks.


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I just got my 230RS. Like your mods. What is the design of your slide out support? Do you mind sharing your design? Thanks


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

*Wyo-Backer*_ So far, we lean it next to the bolted mount on bunk. They use that as a grab handle. It does not slide on floor and is stable. I would probably add one more step, for rigidity.

*NFARCH*_ If you do a search on supports in the modifications section. You will get some descriptions of different types with pics and measurements. They are much better than mine.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been trying to come up with a way to quiet that damned furnace! I even thought about moving it to the underbelly into some type of protective box, but I don't think it will fit. Did you put that foil foam around the entire furnace? In your photo, it looks like it may just be on the right side and sort of a "false front"? I'm a little concerned about cutting down the intake air too much and choking off the furnace. I was also thinking about mounting A/C mesh or an air filter of some sort on the front grille to capture some of the dust and dirt that the furnace just recirculates. I think I have a new project now!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

*Insomniak* _ I wrapped it over the top of the heater box. Keeping 1" of the outside wall to allow plenty of intake. After wrapping dist. box there's about 2" gap around outside , box to wall, for intake. The front foil ,in pic, is cut to 1" gap all around. For tighter sound retention. After tightening the seal and taping the gaps. I swear the flow is better and a little quieter.


----------



## Trailer Trash (May 28, 2012)

It looks great! I'm stealing ideas from you already...


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdawrld said:


> *Insomniak* _ I wrapped it over the top of the heater box. Keeping 1" of the outside wall to allow plenty of intake. After wrapping dist. box there's about 2" gap around outside , box to wall, for intake. The front foil ,in pic, is cut to 1" gap all around. For tighter sound retention. After tightening the seal and taping the gaps. I swear the flow is better and a little quieter.


Checked out the Suburban and Atwood web sites to see if there are different (quieter) furnace options, and they both have a couple. That would be a pricey upgrade though. I did notice on one of the sites, the 30,000 btu furnace requires 65-80 sq in of intake air, so I'd be careful when boxing it in to make it quieter. The grille under the fridge is 8" x 24", so you should be able to reduce that opening by about 2/3 and still have proper operation.

Thinking, thinking, thinking.......there's gotta be a better way!.........


----------

